# Rentals and rental agencies in Madrid: I'm confused



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm looking for a long-term rental in Madrid, and sometimes see several separate internet listings for what appear to be the same unit, with different agency names and contact phone numbers. Along the lines of:

LISTING #1 -- 1 bedroom 93M €1,000 -- five photos -- agency name and contact #

LISTING #2 -- 1 bedroom 93M €1,000 -- same five photos, perhaps at different resolution -- different agency name and contact # 

This makes me nervous. I don't know if I'm looking at identical units in the same building, or if the rental has been handed off from one agency to another, or if a fraudster copied a legit listing and posted a clone.

Any feedback will be appreciated. I'm new at this, don't know how careful I should be.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Timoteo7 said:


> I'm looking for a long-term rental in Madrid, and sometimes see several separate internet listings for what appear to be the same unit, with different agency names and contact phone numbers. Along the lines of:
> 
> LISTING #1 -- 1 bedroom 93M €1,000 -- five photos -- agency name and contact #
> 
> ...



It could be any of the above reasons. Possibly the best answer is to contact them direct and ask for more details. I see that you're in California, which makes it difficult to view prior to renting, but thats what you should do - also make contact with other agents in the area.

We do have a couple of posters on here who live in Madrid and maybe able to offer you more info

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You will find that the system is different here. Properties can be listed with many agents.

It might be dodgy. But it's just as likely to be genuine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I coincide with the other two posters.
There is also a scheme which both renters and owners can sign up to through the town hall. The town hall then gives certain guarantees to the agreement
¿Qué es el Plan Alquila de la Comunidad de Madrid? - Portal de Vivienda

http://www.madrid.org/cs/Satellite?...Vivienda/PVIV_Generico_FA/PVIV_pintarGenerico


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, jojo, xabiachica, and Pesky Wesky. I bookmarked the '¿Qué es el Plan Alquila de la Comunidad de Madrid?' page, and will give it a read through in the day before me. 

A quick BTW: I should have updated my profile. I arrived in Madrid early in the summer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Timoteo7 said:


> Thanks for the responses, jojo, xabiachica, and Pesky Wesky. I bookmarked the '¿Qué es el Plan Alquila de la Comunidad de Madrid?' page, and will give it a read through in the day before me.
> 
> A quick BTW: I should have updated my profile. I arrived in Madrid early in the summer.


So you had a long hot summer to greet you. Looks like it's finally over today though - :rain::rain::rain:
Yipeeeee!!!
Bring on the autumn


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have lived in rented accomodation twice in Madrid, once privately and once through the EMVS (which I think is the same scheme that Pesky has linked to, but the name has changed).

I would strongly advise you to only rent through official schemes, not privately. It is sad to say that many landlords have been ripped off by tenants in the past and now treat tenenants poorly, never returning deposits and basically not fulfilling their obligations as landlords.

Now we are landlords we only rent our flat to people through the Town Hall, if any tenant does not want to go through the offical scheme, we are not interested in them, and we are more than happy to lodge the deposit with the Town Hall, as it means that we can't spend it by mistake!


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Good idea. Does all of Spain have this scheme?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mono said:


> Good idea. Does all of Spain have this scheme?


I get the feeling it's only Madrid, but I don't know. One to ask the local town halls I suppose


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I get the feeling it's only Madrid, but I don't know. One to ask the local town halls I suppose


We have it here, but it's not too popular with agents & property owners......


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I visited the madrid.org information pages for the Plan Alquila, but braked hard when I reached the map of what's now available, at: Plan Alquila. Invitados. . I found only a few listings with dates as recent as early 2016, and many, many posted in 2012, 2013, and so forth. 

If I'm looking in the wrong place, please let me know! I'd be happy to visit the ayuntamiento, if you think they've got a pot of 'rentals available' gold waiting elsewhere. For now, it looks like most everything is on private sector idealista and fotocasa, my insecurities as a new inquilino notwithstanding.


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

A follow-up question:

I'd like to find a source for basic information about rental law in Madrid. I found this page: 

Ley de Arrendamientos Urbanos - Portal de Vivienda

with this .pdf:

http://www.madrid.org/cs/Satellite?...goBlobs&blobwhere=1352871224542&ssbinary=true

... and think this is the rule book I want. If anyone has a better source, I hope you'll share it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Timoteo7 said:


> A follow-up question:
> 
> I'd like to find a source for basic information about rental law in Madrid. I found this page:
> 
> ...


The links take you to the Ley de Arrendamientos Urbanos (LAU). That's the national law for residential renting.

There is no better source. (There's a link to it in our FAQ Useful Info sticky thread too  )


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Timoteo7 said:


> I visited the madrid.org information pages for the Plan Alquila, but braked hard when I reached the map of what's now available, at: Plan Alquila. Invitados. . I found only a few listings with dates as recent as early 2016, and many, many posted in 2012, 2013, and so forth.
> 
> If I'm looking in the wrong place, please let me know! I'd be happy to visit the ayuntamiento, if you think they've got a pot of 'rentals available' gold waiting elsewhere. For now, it looks like most everything is on private sector idealista and fotocasa, my insecurities as a new inquilino notwithstanding.


I have never used the scheme from La Comunidad de Madrid - the one you link to.

We use the service provided by la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y Suelo (Madrid Capital only and linked to the Ayuntamiento). Link below.

What probably puts people off is the fact that they do not list properties on a website with pictures and such. You actually have to register with them and, I would advise, visit in person so that they can search their available properties according to your requirements.

https://www.emvs.es/Alquiler/ServiciosDisponibles/Inquilinos/Paginas/ventajasInquilinos.aspx


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks, xabiachica and overandout. I see that the EMVS office is close to the Embajadores station. I might just swing by.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Timoteo7 said:


> Thanks, xabiachica and overandout. I see that the EMVS office is close to the Embajadores station. I might just swing by.


Please let us know how you get on.

I always speak well about our experience with them, but we left the last place we rented through them over 3 years ago. The first flat we bought in Madrid is still let to a tenant through EMVS but the last time we had any contact was during the letting process over 4 years ago.

It would be good to get an up to date opinion on their services.


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I visited C/Palos de la Frontera 13 this morning. Two Madrid extranjeria offices and the Agencia Tributaria made a more favorable impression than their equivalents in the states, but the EMVS reminded me of a bad California DMV office before computer appointments. 

A *zoo*! Maybe I showed up on the wrong day at the wrong time. Lines snaking to and fro in the lobby, under multiple computer screens calling out appt. numbers - A15, B017; like that -- and a bitter argument and near shoving match between two customers ahead of me. I am a less-than-fluent Spanish speaker, couldn't believe I'd get anywhere I wanted to get, left.

I might have had better luck by simply registering online: https://www.emvs.es/Alquiler/ServiciosDisponibles/Inquilinos/Paginas/formInscripcionInquilinos.aspx .

My Spanish teacher found his rental through searches on idealista and fotocasa, didn't mention the EMVS. I should check back with him.

I've found a gestor here to review a rental contract, and have the .pdf of Spanish rental law referred to earlier. I may stand by those resources.

You've been here much longer than me, overandout, and I happily admit that I may not have been patient enough. I'm also grateful to you for taking the time to give feedback. Still, those were my impressions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Timoteo7 said:


> I visited C/Palos de la Frontera 13 this morning. Two Madrid extranjeria offices and the Agencia Tributaria made a more favorable impression than their equivalents in the states, but the EMVS reminded me of a bad California DMV office before computer appointments.
> 
> A *zoo*! Maybe I showed up on the wrong day at the wrong time. Lines snaking to and fro in the lobby, under multiple computer screens calling out appt. numbers - A15, B017; like that -- and a bitter argument and near shoving match between two customers ahead of me. I am a less-than-fluent Spanish speaker, couldn't believe I'd get anywhere I wanted to get, left.
> 
> ...


You definitely need patience to deal with Spanish bureaucracy, and a sunny disposition would also help if you could find one somewhere! Have you not found that in other dealings or have you contracted someone else to register on the "padron" get a healthcard etc?
On the other hand, if you have contacts like your Spanish teacher, be sure to ask them for help. People work through contacts a lot and it's a very good method of finding a place to live, a baby sitter, a good hair dresser or even a job


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Timoteo7 said:


> I visited C/Palos de la Frontera 13 this morning. Two Madrid extranjeria offices and the Agencia Tributaria made a more favorable impression than their equivalents in the states, but the EMVS reminded me of a bad California DMV office before computer appointments.
> 
> A *zoo*! Maybe I showed up on the wrong day at the wrong time. Lines snaking to and fro in the lobby, under multiple computer screens calling out appt. numbers - A15, B017; like that -- and a bitter argument and near shoving match between two customers ahead of me. I am a less-than-fluent Spanish speaker, couldn't believe I'd get anywhere I wanted to get, left.
> 
> ...


That is a shame, in principle it is a good idea, and as I said, it worked well for us.

At the risk of generalizing, I doubt that you will get many "locals" recommending the EMVS service as it requires total transparency and no chance of "black" dealings which are unfortunately still the order of the day for many.

In any case, I am prepared to bet that there are many more properties on offer privately, so you will be sure of finding what you want. Just make sure that you don-t get stung by a landlord who may be "out for revenge" after a bad experience with a previous tenant leaving unpaid bills, rent etc. It happens a lot.


----------



## Timoteo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

I still might eventually register for the EMVS online. I'll see!


----------

